# I need to replace the seats



## tjcnok (Nov 22, 2010)

Can any one tell me what seat assemblies will bolt up in a 1985 720 4WD 5sp? This has an odd seat. Bucket type seat bottoms and bench style seat back that folds forward to access behind the seat storage and jack. Thanks.


----------

